# C'um caraças.



## Lili

Hola, me gustaría que me digan qué quiere decir: C'um caraças.
Gracias!!


----------



## spielenschach

Es una expresión de admiración ‘Ó c'um caraças, que tradução mais parva!...’
Y también puede significar Bueno! (Gustoso, apetecible, agradable, divertido.) ;
También ‘esa es buena!’


----------



## Outsider

_C'um caraças!_ es una interjección algo anticuada y hoy en día humorística que exprime sorpresa. Más o menos como «¡Ay, caramba!» en español.


----------



## jazyk

Nunca teria imaginado que é português isso. Esse apóstro está suprimindo que letra? E caraças o que é?

Jazyk


----------



## Perception

Hola
c'um caraças (com um caraças) es una expressión muy utilizada por los jovens- e nada antiquada - que significa que caramba, admiracion con algo, surpresa con algo.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Nunca teria imaginado que é português isso. Esse apóstro está suprimindo que letra? E caraças o que é?


C'um = com um.

O sentido de "caraças" foi bem explicado por Perception. 

Esclareço também que eu não disse que «Caraças!» é antiquado. O que é antiquado é «C'um caraças!»


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> _C'um caraças!_ es una interjección algo anticuada y hoy en día humorística que (exprime) expresa sorpresa. Más o menos como «¡Ay, caramba!» en español.


.

Bom día

 Hace muchos años se decía ¡_ay canastos!_ expresión que ya solo queda en una grabación de Luis Mariano y Gloria Lasso.

Lamentablemente para el idioma, actualmente  se ha sustituido por expresiones bastante más groseras

cumprimentos


MG


----------



## Outsider

Obrigado, Mangato. Estou sempre a esquecer-me dessa.


----------



## Tomby

> C'um = com um.


Gostaria de saber como é que se pronuncia "C'um caraças". "[Sum caraças]" ou "[Cum caraças]"? 
Por exemplo, "pingo d'água" pronuncia-se "[pingo dágua]", mas neste caso tenho dúvidas. 
Obrigado e bom fim-de-semana _pra_ todos vocês!
TT


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Gostaria de saber como é que se pronuncia "C'um caraças". "[Sum caraças]" ou "[Cum caraças]"?


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado! Mais rápido, impossível.
TT


----------



## jazyk

> *exprimir**.*
> (Del lat. _exprimĕre_).
> * 1.     * tr. Extraer el zumo o líquido de una cosa, apretándola o retorciéndola.
> * 2.     * tr. Sacar de alguien o algo todo el partido posible.
> * 3.     * tr. Explotar a alguien, abusar de él.
> * 4.      tr.** Expresar, manifestar.*


www.rae.es

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

Obrigado, Jazyk, mas ainda assim parece que _expresar_ se usa mais em espanhol. Se bem me lembro, já foi a segunda vez que me fizeram esta correcção no fórum.


----------



## jazyk

Isso não quer dizer nada. Se usam ou não, o "problema" é deles, mas que existe, existe.  Eu também diria que c'um caraças não existe, porque não tinha reconhecido como português, mas se vocês usam, quem sou eu para dizer que não existe? Outro exemplo é o tal do engatar que acabei de ver. Não o teria reconhecido como português nessa acepção que lhe dão, mas ninguém me dá o direito de dizer que não é assim que se diz. 

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

_Eppur si muove_, não é?... 
Mas também é bom saber se uma palavra é comum, ou se o mais provável é olharem para nós com pontos de interrogação sobre a cabeça caso a usemos. Não recomendaria a ninguém que exclamasse «Macacos me mordam!» nos dias que correm, por exemplo. «C'um caraças!» ainda se entenderia, porque «Caraças!» é uma expressão bem conhecida.


----------



## spielenschach

Por aqui ainda se usa o 'macacos me mordam', pelo menos se alguém o usar ninguém vai estranhar.


----------



## Alandria

No Brasil se usava até a década de 80.


----------



## rmtcp

c'um caraças = de puta madre


----------

